# bluewater out of fort morgan



## tons of snapper (Jun 22, 2009)

Were is the nearest bluewater out of fort morgan and how far away is it.


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

as of Saturday it was a mile or so north of Deepwater Nautilus about 110m S of Perdido Pass.


----------

